# Help with what Board to get



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

SD16 said:


> I took a look at a board finder and narrowed my choices to the following:
> Burton Royale 158 or 162
> Burton King 158 or 162
> Burton Triumph 160
> ...


those are all good boards...but try to aim for one that is a lil wider than the others unless you like toe drag


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

Burton Triumph 160 

Ride Timeless 161


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah I made my decision on the Burton Baron 162, Now Im trying to decide between the Burton C02 or P1 Bindings. I read some reviews about the CO2 breaking but maybe that was a fluke or something, but what do you guys think I should pick up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

Anyone hear anything good about the K2 Nemesis


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

SD16 said:


> Anyone hear anything good about the K2 Nemesis


ok board
look at the web oge


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

What company makes that board the web oge. Right now my problem is Im trying to find a good board thats wide and can do a variety of stuff. Someone Told me to look at Atomic but I dont know how good they are.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, a lot of guys will tell you stay away from certain brands cause they are China made... Surprisingly, K2/Ride are made in China, some 5150's are rebaged k2's and Rides... Almost all the boots out there are made in China or somewhere similar... Doesn't mean the product is bad... 

I suggest really reading up on your buy and seeing what you can find out. Don't be scared of looking at something that isn't super expensive... Just make sure to research it and see it before you buy it.

Oh yes, in mye experience don't look at anything cap construction (alright for beginners, but their use fades fast)... Sandwich is the way to go. But, that is really only from my experience.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Just a quick story of mine... 

I worked as a labourer for a Goodyear tire plant for 2 years while studying. Not the same as Snowboards, but a product where peoples' lives are dependent on it's construction. Now before a tire is completely finished, you have a green tire which has the tread, steel belts and sidewalls all sandwiched together. It basically looks like a tire without the tread pattern or sidewall markings. On somedays, half of these green tires would got to a press that would badge them as Goodyear All Seasons (which retailed for ~$100.00). The other half, would goto a press that would Badge them as Motomasters (Canadian Tire "jobber" brand, retailing for ~55.00). 

So you see, exact same tire, size, components and factory. However, the different brand name makes one twice the price.

Seriously consider cheaper sibling companies of quality more expensive parent manufacturers... They are most likely rebadges of the parent company and at the very least use the same components.


----------

